# Nova 8 weeks old Ears Already Erect?



## nwillis22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Had a Question about nova. This is out first GSD, I have tons of research on the breed but wanted to ask first hand on this. She is 8 weeks old. Her ears are Full erect. Is this normal? Will they go down as she grows then back up? Stay like this? Is it a bad breed? Not Purebred? Her mom and dad and brothers and sisters where on site. As was Grandparents. Thoughts? Thank you! "Attached Pictures"


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not uncommon ----- and ---- they may fall later at some point and then get erect again.
don't worry if this happens

what is the pedigree of your little Nova ?


----------



## nwillis22 (Dec 9, 2017)

from what im seeing dark sable.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nwillis22 said:


> from what im seeing dark sable.


right thread?

Nova looks to be a bi-colour


----------



## nwillis22 (Dec 9, 2017)

im not entirely sure how to read it to be honest. Its all abbreviated and has a bunch of stuff on it. is "bi-color" bad?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Bi-color is one of several color patterns possible, not at all bad, just a color scheme. If you post your puppies registered name and the registered names of the parents folks can probably look them up in the pedigree database.


----------



## nwillis22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Mom and Dad are Jack&Jill Rogers. I know Granddad is Apollo King


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what else is there besides Jack Rogers and Jill Rogers ?

is this a brother / sister breeding.


----------



## nwillis22 (Dec 9, 2017)

No, This what he has told me. Mom and dad to nova is jack and jill rogers and granddad is Apollo Vom Haus of Kings


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

My avatar is Inga and siblings. I don't know for sure what age.


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

Serena's ears were fully up when we picked her at 6 weeks and haven't come down since! - She always looked like she needed to grow into them


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

SOOOOO cute! What a doll. I love baby dogs. Ingas ears were up at that age too. One came down for a few days then went right back up and stayed there.


----------



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

Our puppy, Lux, had adorable long floppy ears when we brought him home at 8 weeks. 2 days later they were both suddenly perfectly erect. I was almost a bit disappointed, I didn't even get a proper puppy picture! Now a few days later, one ear is half flopped down again. I remember the ears going up and down with our last gsd too. Wouldn't worry!


----------



## Tibs (Dec 11, 2017)

Not unusual at all. My puppy's ears were up at 8 weeks, they went down for two weeks, then up where they stayed! Kinda sad I missed the crazy ear stages


----------



## MillerMyBoy (Nov 9, 2017)

Such a cute puppy! The ears look great, however like others have said don't be alarmed if you see them go floppy for a little bit or get all crooked and wonky. My pup's ears had a nice gradual build up to fully erect and I mean perfectly erect....then all of sudden came the "tee pee" on top of his head lol....now they're back to perfectly erect and he's still not done teething yet. You shouldn't have any problem at all with her ears, but like I said you may see a brief goofy ear stage right before teething or during ;-)


----------



## Natasha0b (Dec 27, 2017)

I got my puppy at 7 weeks and his ears were already up! Sad cause i also missed the floppy ear phase but also so cute because his ears are doing the triangle thing!


----------

